# Kennels In Cairo



## dokki

Following Eastwinds decision to no longer accept dogs over 10 years does anyone know/have any experience of other kennels in Cairo? 

And on a similar theme, apart from Moon Beach, any other dog friendly hotels in Egypt?


----------



## charleen

I have found the best hotel to take your family and dog to!!! La Hacienda near moonbeach
They have people there that have dogs and also people come with dogs.


----------



## dokki

charleen said:


> I have found the best hotel to take your family and dog to!!! La Hacienda near moonbeach
> They have people there that have dogs and also people come with dogs.


Thanks for the suggestion - however called in at La Hacienda and the receptionist said they don't allow dogs


----------



## charleen

dokki said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - however called in at La Hacienda and the receptionist said they don't allow dogs


That is a lie. we always take our dog there. I will check it and let you know what i find out.


----------



## RPC

dokki said:


> Following Eastwinds decision to no longer accept dogs over 10 years does anyone know/have any experience of other kennels in Cairo?
> 
> And on a similar theme, apart from Moon Beach, any other dog friendly hotels in Egypt?


I had a Newfoundland for several years in Cairo, died last year at the age of 12 (a record age for this type of dogs). I gained therefore some interesting "experience" about Kennels in Cairo and my advise, if you really love your dog, is to find a good friend that will keep your dog with him .... house with garden is not needed if on a temporary basis... what counts is that the dogs is kept in a friendly, clean and loving environment ... which means not a Kennel ! :ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland

charleen said:


> That is a lie. we always take our dog there. I will check it and let you know what i find out.




Circumstances change daily sometimes hourly.. they may no longer take dogs so to state it is a lie is really unjust


----------



## charleen

just a note for all of you dog lovers...my husband bless his heart, got a call from La hacienda hotel in ras sudr and they were taking a survey to find out more about what guests thought of their hotel. So my husband told them about me, the expatforum and how i had blogged about them changing there minds and not allowing dogs anymore. Now my husband is Egyptian and in there own special way gave them an earful saying that now all the expats knew and would go somewhere else with their dogs. So the man said that they would be calling him again to make some serious changes. We will get our beach Back!!!


----------



## bat

charleen said:


> just a note for all of you dog lovers...my husband bless his heart, got a call from La hacienda hotel in ras sudr and they were taking a survey to find out more about what guests thought of their hotel. So my husband told them about me, the expatforum and how i had blogged about them changing there minds and not allowing dogs anymore. Now my husband is Egyptian and in there own special way gave them an earful saying that now all the expats knew and would go somewhere else with their dogs. So the man said that they would be calling him again to make some serious changes. We will get our beach Back!!!


I have dogs but would not dream of taking them to a hotel and if I am in any hotel here and there are dogs on the beach I go and cause a real stink, and also the percentage of foreigners to Egyptians is negligible , and they know that the foreigners may disappear , they are then left with egyptians.
So I'd not hold your breath waiting for that beach back
Bat


----------



## charleen

bat said:


> I have dogs but would not dream of taking them to a hotel and if I am in any hotel here and there are dogs on the beach I go and cause a real stink, and also the percentage of foreigners to Egyptians is negligible , and they know that the foreigners may disappear , they are then left with egyptians.
> So I'd not hold your breath waiting for that beach back
> Bat


I think it is great fun to have our dog running on the beach with us and it is nicer than putting him in a kennel or friends. We love being together enjoying the sun and fun! This hotel is known for foreigners bringing there dogs and going kite surfing.


----------



## bat

charleen said:


> I think it is great fun to have our dog running on the beach with us and it is nicer than putting him in a kennel or friends. We love being together enjoying the sun and fun! This hotel is known for foreigners bringing there dogs and going kite surfing.


Yes agree totally, but not on a public beach, and not in a country were dogs are considered unclean, and especially not when the beaches here are never cleaned.
It's bad enough tiptoeing around plastic bags, cigaret ends, bottles etc with out dog poo,and how many clean up after there dogs.
Basically it comes to who shouts the loudest, if I make enough noise, okay they will move the dog off the beach but if tomorrow you make enough noise, it stays.
Bat


----------



## bat

bat said:


> Yes agree totally, but not on a public beach, and not in a country were dogs are considered unclean, and especially not when the beaches here are never cleaned.
> It's bad enough tiptoeing around plastic bags, cigaret ends, bottles etc with out dog poo,and how many clean up after there dogs.
> Basically it comes to who shouts the loudest, if I make enough noise, okay they will move the dog off the beach but if tomorrow you make enough noise, it stays.
> Bat


I think many people, leave the dogs at home and get people to dog sit which is what I did in summer, with disastrous results, so got my thinking cap on for next summer and the only solution I've come up with is to install cameras and keep an eye on the dogs and dogsitter from the uk and any bad behavior ( from dog sitter )will be dealt with!!
Yes so far fetched it's inla la land, but got nothing else at moment.


----------



## gerhardme1954

This is bit like cigarettes, and it is about civil decorum. You love your dogs, I dont mind, and I dont care, but if I step into your dogs poo I will mind, and most definately care! Just like I mind when the guy next to me lights up. Public space is space that we all must share, equally and with mutual respect. We cannot "privatise" it, and we must consider the next man/woman position. If we do that we will not share our dogs/cats/tigers and smokes with them.


----------



## charleen

Well I only told people this as most dog lovers have fun on the beach and us responsible dog lovers clean up after our dogs so there is no mess to step in and La Hacienda beach is clean by the way....has been. so if you see a person walking there dog down the beach at sunset or a child building a sandcastle next to their favorite pooch...calm yourself and see it for what it is..a great friendship.


----------



## bat

charleen said:


> Well I only told people this as most dog lovers have fun on the beach and us responsible dog lovers clean up after our dogs so there is no mess to step in and La Hacienda beach is clean by the way....has been. so if you see a person walking there dog down the beach at sunset or a child building a sandcastle next to their favorite pooch...calm yourself and see it for what it is..a great friendship.


But your not the only dog person around , if your on the beach with your dog others can be also, and I have yet to see a dog sitting beside a child building a sandcastle here, the child is more likely to be having hysterics at the dog which is barley being contained by some macho lads who think it's funny


----------

